# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Oophaga Pumilio 'Bri Bri' Eggs

## Coogan

Hi guys,
I have a breeding pair of Oophaga Pumilio 'Bri Bri' which have laid a clutch of four eggs. Whooo!!
This is the first time they have bred for me although I have only had them around 3 weeks. The thing that really concerns me is the fact that they did not mate in a vent to vent position like I have read they should. Instead the male grasped the female and she carried him round on her back. I would call this 'normal' amplexus but I'm sure that's not the proper terminology.
So, are my eggs likely to be fertile? Is it possible for them to breed successfully in this way?
P.s the eggs were laid in a film canister located on the side of the viv.
Regards Coogan  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Happy Frog

Congratulations!!!   This is one of the species I've been considering when I finally decided to start raising Pumilio.

Can you take some pictures of the adults?

----------


## Lynn

Coogan
How exciting !

It has been my understanding ( as well as witnessed - photo below) that amplexus does not occur with O pumilio ??? There will be only a vent-to-vent position; when the female lays eggs and the male fertilizes them.  This is why you will see them side by side in a brom axil.  Then the male will be sure that the eggs are kept hydrated bringing water to then in his cloaca.

You could *mist* into the enclosure to be sure they stay hydrated?
My pumi enclosure has a mist king ---but I still had mist the broms couple of days, if the eggs are in an older brom ........I mist it daily. 

I suppose they could have just be wrestling a little? 
Do you have a trio --if so, are you certain it was not 2 males?

The only time I see my pumi near each other is when '_eggs are happening_'  :Smile: 

They will take care of the eggs. The are very good parents. 

My pumi clutches ( Black Jeans) are avg (5-8 eggs). It's hard to tell how many will make it. I have had 2 at a time and I have as many as 6. Their most recent turn-out was 6 !
( in grow out now ) ----  I never did  see that egg clutch. Their most recent clutch ( deposited in the open on the flat part of a brom leaf) was 5 eggs -- 2 tads have been transported. Two additional eggs were fertile but not viable  :Frown:  1 was one not.  

Male deeper in the brom:


 :Butterfly:

----------


## Coogan

Hi thanks for the great advice!
I am 100% sure that they are a male and female pair as the male calls constantly in the day(s) before what looked like amplexus.I only have the two frogs and eggs were laid. A clutch of 4 eggs were deposited the day after I saw the wrestling/amplexus/whatever it was!
I don't have a mist system hooked up to the viv although a repti fogger is in place which keeps the humidity very high; if this is enough to keep the eggs hydrated I don't know so I will lightly mist the tank each day.
I won't take any pics for a few days until I know if the eggs are fertile or not. They are in very clear view so if they begin to develop I will certainly know. I must admit I have my doubts. I take it Oophaga Pumilio can lay unfertile eggs anyway? I know they feed unfertile ones to tadpoles.I will post how the eggs and frogs are doing over the following days, keep an eye on the thread!
Thanks again  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> Hi thanks for the great advice!
> I am 100% sure that they are a male and female pair as the male calls constantly in the day(s) before what looked like amplexus.I only have the two frogs and eggs were laid. A clutch of 4 eggs were deposited the day after I saw the wrestling/amplexus/whatever it was!
> I don't have a mist system hooked up to the viv although a repti fogger is in place which keeps the humidity very high; if this is enough to keep the eggs hydrated I don't know so I will lightly mist the tank each day.
> I won't take any pics for a few days until I know if the eggs are fertile or not. They are in very clear view so if they begin to develop I will certainly know. I must admit I have my doubts. I take it Oophaga Pumilio can lay unfertile eggs anyway? I know they feed unfertile ones to tadpoles.I will post how the eggs and frogs are doing over the following days, keep an eye on the thread!
> Thanks again


Your Welcome 
Well............ congrats on those eggs ! There could be other eggs somewhere else  :Couple Inlove:  It's very exciting to watch the little froglets emerge!  You will have froglets sooner than later  :Smile:  Keep those springtail cultures going  :Smile:  Seed the enclosure regularly.The springs are essential for newly emerged froglets.  

Yes they are _egg obligate feeders_ - the tadpoles are fed only on unfertilized eggs supplied by the female.

It's smart not to bother them. I have had only one clutch in the "open". Gosh knows where all the eggs are?
They are very busy! Your lucky---mine will not use film cups, for egg deposits or transports. 

 Definitely hand mist!  

Have fun--- don't let me forget about this thread 
I look forward to seeing your photos 
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Lynn

Coogan,
I thought you might be interested in this photo -- these eggs were a couple of days
First sings of fertilization:

 
click photo to enlrge
(O pumilio "Black Jeans)

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Coogan

Oh dear...
My eggs don't show any signs of changing shape and they have been laid 2 days now. They are still little round dots.
Thanks for showing me what they should look like.
These are the eggs currently, I apologise for the picture being unclear but my tablet has an awful camera and it was hard to get in the tank!!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Carlos

Congrats and welcome to FF  :Big Applause:  !  Hope the eggs are good  :Smile:  !

----------


## Coogan

Thankyou! I hope my eggs are good too although I have my doubts  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Coogan

Here are a few pics of the adult frogs...sorry about the bad quality.

----------


## Lynn

Coogan,
Respectfully.....I believe there to be too much water in there.
Maybe slip the corner of a paper towel in to soak it up.
Let the frogs keep the eggs damp.

----------


## Lynn

Very pretty parents !

----------


## Coogan

Oh tell me about it haha this tank holds water really bad. Funny you mention that because I was literally about to suck out the excess with a turkey baster. None of my other vivs retain the water as much as this so I'm not sure why it does.
Even when I reduce misting water builds up. Its a mystery I am yet to solve.
Thanks for the advice though, its all appreciated  :Smile:

----------

